# at&t 2 wire 2701 hg-b problems



## konavik88 (Jul 29, 2009)

I Have this router that does not want to stay on the internet it keeps restarting every 5 to 10 mins i cant seem to get it to stay on. i have restarted it and nothing and lately i have been getting all red lights on. i need help plz :upset:


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds like a bad modem to me. here's what you can do

make sure it's on a good working wall socket
hard reset modem
re-authenticate your modem
upgrade firmware

if still the same, possbile defective modem already, have it replaced


----------



## born02die (Jul 29, 2009)

try to contact at&t and request for a home networking specialist. they have a tool that keeps logs of your modem activities including involuntary reset of the modem. and if you have red lights on them there is a great possible that it is defective and you need to request for a free replacement. i know its hard to talk to these tech people at times since they are based outside the US but you could be lucky enough to talk to someone without an accent and great tech skills. . .


----------



## born02die (Jul 29, 2009)

and DONT upgrade your firmware. NEVER upgrade a 2wire firmware. it WONT do any good. a working 2wire modem can go bad simple by upgrading its firmware. . .


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree, sometimes it causes the 2wire modem to go bad. Or rather most of the time. (if it still in good working condition) But they have this firmware push or firmware recovery not really familiar with it but since the modem is already experiencing red lights, I think it's better to call AT&T and request for home networking, just be clear with the problem so that they can go right through it. (and have patience with them, they maybe outside US but they're humans as well, they also have feelings.)

Goodluck man!


----------



## born02die (Jul 29, 2009)

unfortunately 2wire modems doesnt have any of those firmware recovery system that other modem/routers have.

its good to know someone still think that way about tech supports like us. lolz

i worked for at&t for a couple of years a now im with a different ISP that is why i know all this stuff. and yes im not from the US. lolz


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

I worked for AT&T too for couple of years. So you have both AT&T techs here helping you out. lols!


----------



## konavik88 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks guys for the info i call them asap and thanks again


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope you stop back and let us know what the problem was. Could be outside phone lines. I retired from SBC, 32.5yrs outside guy. Before you have a bad modem, you have to make sure the DSL signal gets to your premise in good shape.. You wouldnt beleive the crappy stuff in ATT copper lines.


----------



## Pops2000 (Aug 3, 2009)

...
Rosiesdad,
I'm a new subscriber to ATT DSL and already I get outages nearly
everyday. Calling tech support in Phillipines isn't much help
as the interupts are only for short periods, 5-10 minutes to 2-3
hours and are over during the call.
BTW I used to work as ISP support tech.
I would like to know if is it possible for me to continually test my ATT copper.
We have a lot of lightening strikes here in East-Armpit Alabama,
so I can imagine that the lines have taken a lot of abuse.
What equipment would I need?
Since I have only naked DSL, I thought I might rewire my home with
only a new single line to my modem instead of the old multiconnects
I have running all thru the house.
What do you think?
Thanks,
Pops
...


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

First, I like your idea of a NEW dedicated wire inside to the Modem. That will eliminate that issue, and to be safe a new jack. If the run isnt real long, go whole hog and use CAT 5, but cat 3 is ok (twisted wires, usually 3 or 4 pair) The phone company's lines are all CAT 3, so its not that big of a deal.
There is a internal log in the 2701hg, go to the IP on the bottom of the modem, and navigate. Those readings will help those more savy than I to know if youre signal is up to snuff.
I left the company at the time DSL was being deployed, now 5 1/2 yrs later, I have become a DIY techie..
Another thing, I favor having a regular phone nr on the copper with dsl, you can HEAR issues that are affecting the transmission. Funny thing, dsl works on lines (sometimes) that our ears tell us are in big trouble. (static, humm, noise, etc)
Normally, unless the outage is pretty constant, this type of issue will take patience and persistance to fix.
(another thing, it sounds like youre PPPOE dsl, after trying the new wire in your home, see if you can round up a spare modem, (dont have to be a 2701, I always have one around.. Then you can eliminate that possibility.
My neighbor had a 2700 modem/router that intermittently dropped off. It was the 2 wire unit, oddly it works at my home just fine. (He lives farther away from the phone switch) so I traded a plain modem and a seperate router set up for the 2700hg.. I use that one as it works fine in my home.
Next outage, power cycle the modem and see if it comes right back up.
We need to get off the idea that this issue could only a modem/isp thing. Eventually it could lead to the local phone company to fix the line between the telco and your home. But you have to eliminate everything else or face being charged $$.. (in some cases)
Really, you are only responsible for the Home wire, and the Modem. Beyond that the ISP and the local phone co (its a ton more simple if they are one in the same, or they dont cooperate well sometimes)


----------



## Pops2000 (Aug 3, 2009)

...
Sorry about being away for so long.
I think I discovered a solution to my
issues. I changed my router's IP address
to 192.168.1.2 and now things seems
to work much much better. I had read
that ATT doesn't work well with 192.168.1.1.
Still need to install new wire.
Pops
...


----------

